# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  On TRT and your Wife or Girlfriend is Having Trouble Keeping Up? We Got Your Back!

## IncreaseMyT

> Thats right its time for IMT to roll out some female sexual enhancement products!! Don't worry ladies this is not going to make you look like a man, these are all formulations SPECIFICALLY derived for female use ONLY!
> 
> Here are just a few things that one of our physicians may prescribe you that will get your bedroom looking like a wrecking ball came through before you know it. The synergy between your man being on TRT and our female sexual enhancement products is downright out of this world:


*Click the image below* to see the full article:



*Ladies let us know below! Have you ever tried sexual enhancement medications and how do you like them?*  :BbAily:

----------

